# CPMA Study Guide - I have to take my CPMA test again



## SarahLuszczyk (May 20, 2016)

I have to take my CPMA test again and I currently have the 2015 studyguide. Does anyone know if there is a huge difference from 2015 to 2016?


----------



## Sandy Stevens (May 26, 2016)

*CPMA Study Guide*

The only thing that will be different is the CPT/HCPCS, as you knowm, because codes are added and changed. Everything else (i.e., compliance, FWA and other legal) should be the same. At least, that was my experience, because I purchased the CPMA cert stuff in 2014, but didn't take the exam until 2015. Good luck!


----------



## rakeshcpc (Jun 16, 2016)

*CPMA Material*

HI friends,
 I want to take CPMA. So Could plz tell me How to get CPMA study material except AAPC Side.


----------

